# Type 2 dpdt on/on/on at tayda would be great ^^



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 15, 2019)

Pedalpcb got tayda to sell predrill enclosures so would it be posible to get them to stock up on type 2 dpdt ononon switches too ^^ ? Smallbear price and shipping cost are kinda expensive when you are Canadian xD


----------



## Angershark (Aug 15, 2019)

Don't feel bad. I live in the U.S. and shipping is expensive even when I order from them. I love Small Bear, what they got for products and what they do but it is hard for me justify $14 in shipping for $7 worth of parts. When I do order from them, I usually order at least $40-$50 worth of stuff.


----------



## Dreamlands (Aug 15, 2019)

Glad I saw this before I mistakenly ordered the type 1 dpdt on/on/on.  On the hunt now.


----------



## Robert (Aug 15, 2019)

I'll ask, but I'm not sure if or when it might happen...

I agree, the Type 2 aren't widely available and cost significantly more, even in the USA.

Type 2 were chosen because of the availability of the short-shaft version....  Otherwise future revisions of the boards could be changed to use Type 1.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 15, 2019)

I have the same appreciation for Small Bear for the stock and quality control.  But I will also try to wait to get a larger order to take the sting out of the shipping.    By comparison, the shipping prices from Tayda are low enough that I will place small orders, especially if there is one of the periodic 15% discounts available from the Tayda Facebook page.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 15, 2019)

Dead end fx had simple jumpers on the harvey dent board ... but they just relesed a spaceman effect polaris overdrive  that only takes type 2.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey it just occured to me but... would soldering the type 1 switch on the other side of the pcb make it work like a type 2 ? After that its just a question of using wited pots for the layout


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 16, 2019)

You can also get short lever DPDT type 2 at Bitches Love My Switches.  I'm in L.A. and shipping from BLMS (Portland, OR) or SB (Brooklyn, NY) has always been reasonable IMO.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 16, 2019)

Doesn’t really make a difference to me in Canuckistan, either way I’m bent over the barrel. Not many pedal type suppliers up north. Digi-Key is my go to for almost everything as they do flat rate 8$ next day shipping.


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Aug 16, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Doesn’t really make a difference to me in Canuckistan, either way I’m bent over the barrel. Not many pedal type suppliers up north. Digi-Key is my go to for almost everything as they do flat rate 8$ next day shipping.



Yeah digi key is fast and shipping aint to expensive but the parts are xD. Tayda as screwed me over cus they are so cheap, its so hard to buy from anywhere else :/.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 16, 2019)

Yeah it was hard at first but when I look at the massive pile of stuff I have from Tayda VS how much I actually use and the quality of Digi-Key components it’s a no brainer these days haha. Tayda is now basically for pots and resistors.


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 16, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yeah it was hard at first but when I look at the massive pile of stuff I have from Tayda VS how much I actually use and the quality of Digi-Key components it’s a no brainer these days haha. Tayda is now basically for pots and resistors.


Just looked at their site. Lots of stuff. Where are they located?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 16, 2019)

dlazzarini said:


> Just looked at their site. Lots of stuff. Where are they located?



Most of my orders have shipped from Winnipeg. A few have shipped from Tennessee...either way it shows up on my doorstep in no later than 2 days!


----------



## dlazzarini (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks


----------

